# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Off Biên Hòa

## Hoangdesign

Hi các bác, em có cái xưởng nho nhỏ ở BH, bác nào làm thiết kế artcam, jdpaint, nội thất, cnc có nhã hứng thì cafe giao lưu đi ạ.

----------


## tapsulaptrinh

> Hi các bác, em có cái xưởng nho nhỏ ở BH, bác nào làm thiết kế artcam, jdpaint, nội thất, cnc có nhã hứng thì cafe giao lưu đi ạ.


Em không thiết kế và lập trình trên 2 phần mềm đó,em bên cơ khí, em giao lưu được không bác, bác ở chỗ nào Biên Hòa vậy?

----------


## hoang.design

> Em không thiết kế và lập trình trên 2 phần mềm đó,em bên cơ khí, em giao lưu được không bác, bác ở chỗ nào Biên Hòa vậy?


Xưởng ở An Bình, bạn ở chỗ nào?

----------


## tapsulaptrinh

> Xưởng ở An Bình, bạn ở chỗ nào?


Em ở bên Dĩ An, em lập trình bên cơ khí

----------


## aladin

off biên hòa cho e đăng ký 1 vé nhé

----------


## Dainamcnc

khi nào off giao lưu cafe luôn nha, mình gần Tân Hạnh Biên Hòa.

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

Quết định luôn đi. Sáng chủ nhật lúc 8h tuần sau tại arobi đường 5  cũ ( gần vòng xoay big c tân hiệp). Ko gian thoải mái, cf xay, yên tĩnh. Thêm nữa là trung tâm cho mấy anh em chia nhau 50% quãng đường đi mà lại là trung tâm tp biên hòa nữa. Ae có ý kiến gì ko vây?

----------


## hoang.design

> Quết định luôn đi. Sáng chủ nhật lúc 8h tuần sau tại arobi đường 5  cũ ( gần vòng xoay big c tân hiệp). Ko gian thoải mái, cf xay, yên tĩnh. Thêm nữa là trung tâm cho mấy anh em chia nhau 50% quãng đường đi mà lại là trung tâm tp biên hòa nữa. Ae có ý kiến gì ko vây?


Em theo, chắc có bác bên Dĩ An hơi xa, cố gắng vậy^^. Hy vọng biết mặt mấy cao thủ Biên Hòa để có dịp học hỏi hì hì.

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Em theo, chắc có bác bên Dĩ An hơi xa, cố gắng vậy^^. Hy vọng biết mặt mấy cao thủ Biên Hòa để có dịp học hỏi hì hì.


Bác phong bên dĩ an qua mình cf suốt. Bác ấy biết arobi đó.

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

Tình ko án binh bất động. Ko thấy ai up sđt cả. Thôi đành hủy vậy? Ai có nhu cầu thì up sđt nhé

----------


## GOHOME

BH-ĐN khu công nghiệp thuộc loại to, máy cnc và thợ thầy cũng nhiều mà thấy phong trào điều hiu quá, đảo qua các trung tâm dạy nghề thấy có cũng như không!

----------


## tapsulaptrinh

> BH-ĐN khu công nghiệp thuộc loại to, máy cnc và thợ thầy cũng nhiều mà thấy phong trào điều hiu quá, đảo qua các trung tâm dạy nghề thấy có cũng như không!


   chắc các bác bận đón tết hết rồi!

----------


## hoang.design

> Tình ko án binh bất động. Ko thấy ai up sđt cả. Thôi đành hủy vậy? Ai có nhu cầu thì up sđt nhé


Số của em 0908 001 539, mai vẫn of chứ, 8h nha các bác, ai đi dc sáng mai 7h sms cho em cái^^

----------


## hoang.design

> BH-ĐN khu công nghiệp thuộc loại to, máy cnc và thợ thầy cũng nhiều mà thấy phong trào điều hiu quá, đảo qua các trung tâm dạy nghề thấy có cũng như không!


 Có vẻ các cơ sở còn chưa cởi mở về bản thân, ít có tính liên kết, mạnh ai nấy phát triển, hy vong ae ta có cái nhìn cởi mở hơn, mỗi người một thế mạnh, có thể liên kết để phát triển trên cơ sở xây dựng lòng tin và uy tín lâu dài.

----------

CKD, GOHOME

----------


## hoang.design

Biên Hòa off quả sau tết cho phấn khởi đi các bác^^

----------


## GOHOME

Năm mới phát tài các Bác .
Em cũng đang khởi công làm con CNC chạy gổ , bác nào biết chổ hoặc nhận gia công cái khung dầm ( xem hình minh họa ) kích thước lọt lòng giữa hai vai X là 1.85 mét , phủ bì 2.3 mét chiều dài thanh Y là 1.5 mét làm bằng sắt hình nhé số đt của em 0936211845 , máy này chạy 2 spindles 2.2kw .
@ Rất mong sự góp ý của các Bác .

----------

Hoangdesign

----------


## GOHOME

Tiếp ..................................................  ..............................................

----------


## sieunhim

Em cũng kiếm chỗ phay khung máy ở biên hòa mà chưa được (khổ máy em 1m3), bác nào biết hú em với nhé.
Mai e xuống tam hiệp cả ngày, bác nào gần đó ae cà phê cà pháo tí đê.

----------


## truongkiet

biên hòa thì liên hệ e nha,'e chuyen gia công cơ khí kiếm cơm qua ngày

----------


## GOHOME

> biên hòa thì liên hệ e nha,'e chuyen gia công cơ khí kiếm cơm qua ngày


Hehe gửi cho sdt đi. .

----------


## truongkiet

o9)36547811

----------


## hoang.design

> Năm mới phát tài các Bác .
> Em cũng đang khởi công làm con CNC chạy gổ , bác nào biết chổ hoặc nhận gia công cái khung dầm ( xem hình minh họa ) kích thước lọt lòng giữa hai vai X là 1.85 mét , phủ bì 2.3 mét chiều dài thanh Y là 1.5 mét lĐính kèm 31343Đính kèm 31344Đính kèm 31345àm bằng sắt hình nhé số đt của em 0936211845 , máy này chạy 2 spindles 2.2kw .
> @ Rất mong sự góp ý của các Bác .


Bác làm dùng ở nhà hay cho khách thế ạ?

----------

podkws

----------


## GOHOME

> Bác làm dùng ở nhà hay cho khách thế ạ?


Làm cho nhà bác ạ, em bên audio.

----------


## hoang.design

> Làm cho nhà bác ạ, em bên audio.


có thể up vài sp cho bọn em nghía tí ko ạ?

----------


## GOHOME

Máy phay gổ chưa có lấy đâu sản phẩm Bác , ngành bên em thì khắc khe lắm vì nó liên quan đến chất âm ! Đơn cử vài mẩu bác xem thử .

----------


## Gamo

Bác GoHome ui, mình muốn làm 1 bộ loa mini nghe nhạc thì bắt đầu từ đâu hả bác?

----------


## GOHOME

> Bác GoHome ui, mình muốn làm 1 bộ loa mini nghe nhạc thì bắt đầu từ đâu hả bác?


Bắt đầu từ. ... mua loa  , gamo nghe thể loại nhạc nào? Phòng nghe kích thước bao nhiêu?

----------


## Gamo

Mình hay nghe nhạc trẻ dành cho người già , nghe từ máy vi tính, phòng rộng khoảng 30m vuông nhưng có rất nhiều cửa

----------


## GOHOME

Vậy bắt đầu với cái amplifier chạy LM3886 http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-...or-LM3886-amp/ đừng coi thường nó nhé những hãng audio tên tuổi http://www.shine7.com/audio/jeff.htm cũng chạy nó trong sản phẩm của họ . Còn loa có một loại toàn dãi 16 cm của Đức giá khá tốt so với chất âm nó mang lại , nếu đóng cabinet dạng cột thì có thể bù được dãi trầm ở phòng 30m vuông .

----------

Gamo, Hoangdesign

----------


## GOHOME

loa nè vô lấy cặp 20cm đi , mình đang nghe cặp 17cm ship về VN cũng bằng giá này rồi . 
http://phoamthanh.phomuaban.vn/index...467692829&mt=0

----------


## Gamo

Cảm ơn bác GoHome, mình đã mua mấy bộ amplifier dùng lm3886 cho 1 project rồi ạ. Đúng là qua amplifier xong thì hơn đứt tất cả sound card vi tính mình đã từng dùng =≥ muốn tự chế hơn đi mua

Ủa, như vậy mình chỉ cần cặp bg20 này là đủ hả bác?

----------


## GOHOME

> Cảm ơn bác GoHome, mình đã mua mấy bộ amplifier dùng lm3886 cho 1 project rồi ạ. Đúng là qua amplifier xong thì hơn đứt tất cả sound card vi tính mình đã từng dùng =≥ muốn tự chế hơn đi mua
> 
> Vậy bước kế tiếp là gì ạ?


Diy amplifier và thùng loa thôi , phay cái vỏ cho gấu . Nói Nhật Sơn đưa cho boad DAC hình như chạy con 1865 hay sao đó mid nó rất truyền cảm .

----------

Gamo

----------


## GOHOME

Một cặp bg20 là ok rồi mid nó khề khà bass thì rất sâu nó lại nhẹ kéo nếu sau này diy amplifier đèn đánh nó cũng ok . Hay là cùng làm amplifier tube đi .

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Thùng loa kiểu gì cũng đc hả bác?

----------


## GOHOME

Theo mẩu FE206 nè còn tẩu nặng thì mẩu kia .

----------

Gamo, tungluu.cnc

----------


## Gamo

> loa nè vô lấy cặp 20cm đi , mình đang nghe cặp 17cm ship về VN cũng bằng giá này rồi . 
> http://phoamthanh.phomuaban.vn/index...467692829&mt=0


Hix... ku này nói là nó hết BG 20, BG 17, chỉ còn BG 13. Mình google nãy giờ mà thấy ở VN ko có thằng nào còn hàng BG xxx này hết. Bác có biết chỗ nào khác bán ko ợ?

----------


## GOHOME

vô hãng nó mua .

----------

Gamo

----------


## GOHOME

> Bác làm dùng ở nhà hay cho khách thế ạ?


Hoàng cho hỏi tấm hình này giử y nguyên dùng artcam phay hình 3D được không ?

----------


## GOHOME

Chạy nhiều dự án cùng lúc nên post vào đây để láng giềng tiện giúp đở nếu mod thấy phạm luật xin tách ra dùm . Tks
Hôm nay nhận được 2 combo sinh đôi hành trình tầm 220mm vitme bước 5 , cái này làm dạng C 4 trục ( chủ yếu lật mặt thôi ) phay phíp là chủ yếu .

----------

Hoangdesign

----------


## GOHOME

Trục Z bước 4 hay 5 gì đó hành trình cũng khoãng 230mm , spindle chưa biết sài loại nào khã năng cao là 800w china vừa với mặt bích tay Z .

----------


## GOHOME

Hì hục một hồi cũng xong ... mặt bích tay đòn trục Z , máy này thiết kế theo trường phái " rờ đến đâu mần đến đó " vì vậy tiếp theo là mặt bích kết nối X & Y , bàn T , trục A khi đó mới có kích thước bệ máy để đảm bảo độ cao trục Z .

----------


## GOHOME

Chạy mấy spindle China phải giải nhiệt nước thiệt quá phiền phức cho một CNC mini , Bác nào có đầu cắt nào ngon bổ rẻ post vào đây kèm theo cái giá nhé .

----------


## Gamo

Chú Hưng đâu ùi, bán con BT30 + motor + biến tần kìa

----------

hung1706

----------


## GOHOME

Vừa xong mặt bích kết nối X & Y phay lổ tận dụng luôn chốt định vị nhìn như cậu với mợ , hehe tay nghề lên rồi .

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## garynguyen

Ngon đó cụ GOHOME :Cool:

----------

GOHOME

----------


## hung1706

> Chú Hưng đâu ùi, bán con BT30 + motor + biến tần kìa


kaka gá bt30 of em vào là xệ luôn dàn cơ á  :Big Grin:

----------

GOHOME

----------


## Ga con

> Vừa xong mặt bích kết nối X & Y phay lổ tận dụng luôn chốt định vị nhìn như cậu với mợ , hehe tay nghề lên rồi .


Lại thêm 1 con nghiện vì Au dí ồ mà máu CNC, kaka.

Thanks.

----------

GOHOME

----------


## Gamo

Ở đây nhiều con nghiện ra phết...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## MINHAT

> Vừa xong mặt bích kết nối X & Y phay lổ tận dụng luôn chốt định vị nhìn như cậu với mợ , hehe tay nghề lên rồi .


Sao ko đưa vit me thụt vào trong cho dể làm mặt bích gá động cơ anh

----------

Gamo

----------


## GOHOME

> Sao ko đưa vit me thụt vào trong cho dể làm mặt bích gá động cơ anh


Cái này combo nguyên bản mà em nó bắt động cơ phía sau kéo bằng curoa tựa như trục Z .

----------


## Gamo

Rồi... hohoho.... hóng xem ông giải quyết vụ bắt motor ra sao?

Cha MINHNHAT mắt tinh gúm

----------


## hung1706

nguyên bản combo nó vậy mà anh? Bên hông chắc có mặt bích bắt motor kéo đai mà bị tháo mất hay sao đó  :Big Grin: .

----------


## GOHOME

> nguyên bản combo nó vậy mà anh? Bên hông chắc có mặt bích bắt motor kéo đai mà bị tháo mất hay sao đó .


Cái motor nó bắt mặt dưới đó em .

@ gamo thấy 4 con ốc màu trắng chưa ?
@ Truyền hình trực tiếp ; đang phay thanh T cho bàn T .

----------

Gamo

----------


## blacksky2411

Qua em xách con Shioh 1.5KW 17.000 vòng về chơi cho ngon anh.

----------


## GOHOME

> Qua em xách con Shioh 1.5KW 17.000 vòng về chơi cho ngon anh.


cho anh xem cái hình , nó nặng mấy kg vậy ?

----------


## GOHOME

Chỉ là mấy tấm phíp thôi mà ! Phay tạm với những gì có sẵn .

----------


## GOHOME

Hôm nay mua mâm cặp về làm trục A ( 80mm ) mới thấy nếu gắn hộp số và motor thì tổng chiều dài sẽ hơn bàn T rất nhiều ! Nhà sẳn còn con PH544HG1-NA ( có sẳn hộp số ) nếu kéo mâm cặp qua dây đay với tải tầm 5kg thì có đủ lực không ? Xin các Bác tư vấn dùm .
Tks

----------

CKD

----------


## GOHOME

Cuối tuần với cái bàn T .

----------


## MINHAT

Bàn T tự phay hả a? Nhìn đẹp quá chắc phải làm 1 cái quá

----------


## GOHOME

> Bàn T tự phay hả a? Nhìn đẹp quá chắc phải làm 1 cái quá


Tự phay em kiếm nhôm ngon chút.

----------


## GOHOME

Trục A nhà trồng , sướng chưa ! May mà dự án máy gổ ht 1m-2m sắp tiến hành . 
@ Cụ nào có khớp nối cứng 20-20 cho gạch nhé .

----------


## hung1706

Ái chà cái mặt bích sau đít mâm cặp quá mỏng so với vòng 3 bốc lửa như Ngọc Tờ-rinh  :Big Grin: . 
Bác chủ nên chà bớt rỉ rét cho em nó rồi tiện cái mặt bích dày dày 1 tí. Em nghĩ phía cốt ra thì xẻ rãnh, taro lỗ dạng bóp cốt ấy cho cứng, dạng ốc cấy cũng hên xui lắm ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## GOHOME

> Ái chà cái mặt bích sau đít mâm cặp quá mỏng so với vòng 3 bốc lửa như Ngọc Tờ-rinh . 
> Bác chủ nên chà bớt rỉ rét cho em nó rồi tiện cái mặt bích dày dày 1 tí. Em nghĩ phía cốt ra thì xẻ rãnh, taro lỗ dạng bóp cốt ấy cho cứng, dạng ốc cấy cũng hên xui lắm ạ


Vậy để mai đem ra ngoài gia công, cái vụ này ngoài tầm phủ sóng rồi!

----------


## GOHOME

Tuần vừa rồi lu bu quá nên gần xong tủ điện , vẩn trung thành với mấy em 5 phase .

----------

CKD

----------


## hoang.design

> Trục A nhà trồng , sướng chưa ! May mà dự án máy gổ ht 1m-2m sắp tiến hành . 
> @ Cụ nào có khớp nối cứng 20-20 cho gạch nhé .


Hộp hảmonic hả bác, cốt nhiu thế nhờ, mà em thấy có vẻ hơi yếu^^

----------


## GOHOME

Cốt 20 anh, gạch đá quá nên đem đi gia công ngoài  rồi!

----------


## hoang.design

> Cốt 20 anh, gạch đá quá nên đem đi gia công ngoài  rồi!


Hì, em có quả này bác xem dùng ngon hơn ko?


Mặt bích 160, harmonic 120/1

----------


## hoang.design

Nhầm 120^^

----------


## GOHOME

> Hì, em có quả này bác xem dùng ngon hơn ko?
> 
> 
> Mặt bích 160, harmonic 120/1


Motor nhiều dây quá bác, hộp số có mặt bích tiện thi công hơn.

----------


## hoang.design

> Motor nhiều dây quá bác, hộp số có mặt bích tiện thi công hơn.


cai hộp số thôi bác, motor em free, cái này dùng thì tháo bỏ motor, lắp thêm mặt bích phụ rồi mới ra khớp mềm, sau đó mới tới cái motor của bác.

----------


## GOHOME

> cai hộp số thôi bác, motor em free, cái này dùng thì tháo bỏ motor, lắp thêm mặt bích phụ rồi mới ra khớp mềm, sau đó mới tới cái motor của bác.


Gia công hết rồi Bác , chỉ còn đợi chống tâm về là phay cái đế bắt ray vào cho nó trượt .

----------


## hoang.design

hì, hóng bác chạy sản phẩm^^

----------


## GOHOME

Hi Khanh , cái máy C này đo phủ bì 530-250 em làm tấm đế mài phẳng , trục Z đôn lên 200 anh nghỉ làm hai tấm sắt hàn xuống tấm đế rồi mài theo là ok .

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

em góp ý tí ạ.
1 trục a mặt bích mỏng quá. ko có ke nữa sẽ rất yếu nếu anh có chống tâm. (lúc chống tâm sẽ làm miếng nhôm đó bẻ oải ra. em làm như anh nhưng có ke vuông góc âm những vẫn bị)
2. bàn t anh là rất đẹp nhưng ra thực tế làm thì ko ổn tí nào vì khi vặn con ốc kẹp sẽ là cho nhôm trầy đần dần sẽ ko di chuyển được con ốc kẹp nữa. (tình trạng này đang gặp ở em đây)

----------

GOHOME

----------


## GOHOME

> em góp ý tí ạ.
> 1 trục a mặt bích mỏng quá. ko có ke nữa sẽ rất yếu nếu anh có chống tâm. (lúc chống tâm sẽ làm miếng nhôm đó bẻ oải ra. em làm như anh nhưng có ke vuông góc âm những vẫn bị)
> 2. bàn t anh là rất đẹp nhưng ra thực tế làm thì ko ổn tí nào vì khi vặn con ốc kẹp sẽ là cho nhôm trầy đần dần sẽ ko di chuyển được con ốc kẹp nữa. (tình trạng này đang gặp ở em đây)


Trục a có ke chứ chống tâm chạy trên ray , nếu yếu thì đổi qua làm bằng sắt 20mm vậy .
@Cái máy trên tiện gổ hả hoàn thành chưa vậy ?

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

em xong rồi anh. nhưng điện thoại hư rồi nên ko chụp sản phẩm đc. nhận xét của em vậy thôi. em ke vuông. cái ke đó âm xuống nhôm mà chống tâm vẫn bị oải ra. em dùng nhôm 16mm. quên mất cái vụ cám ơn bác gary và bác ngocsut đã tài trợ cho con máy này

----------


## ngocpham

> Tuần vừa rồi lu bu quá nên gần xong tủ điện , vẩn trung thành với mấy em 5 phase .


Anh có cái tủ đẹp quá
Em đang cần 1 cái cỡ như vậy để ráp trước cái tủ cho CNC, còn cái máy thì... đi thuê ráp 😄 Anh biết ở đâu có tủ đẹp ới em nha

----------


## GOHOME

Anh mua của ông Núi đó em nói Duy biết liền, cho kích thước ổng kiếm cho .

----------


## garynguyen

:Cool:  Máy của các bác đẹp quá! Ps mấy bộ combo và driver quen ghê

----------

GOHOME

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Máy của các bác đẹp quá! Ps mấy bộ combo và driver quen ghê


combo của bác đó. máy này đưa vào hoạt động rồi đó bác gà

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@gohome: em vẽ sơ sơ ý anh để anh em mình có cái nhìn trực quan.
tấm đế là sắt tấm dày 30mm, tấm sắt 30mm thì dư lực ăn dao vào nhôm đồng rồi.
anh em mình còn làm mấy tấm 20ly vẫn phay ầm ầm, nếu thích thì em có thể hàn gân bên dưới nhìn nó dày lên cho có da có thịt.

tổng thể:



zoom vào cái chân cao 20mm.



nếu làm đúng ý anh thì cái bệ dài 530mm, nhưng em vẽ dài ra thêm 1 chút thành 600mm, để tạm tính luôn chỗ gá motor trục Y.

----------


## GOHOME

Thứ năm anh ghé , đẹp lắm Khanh nhưng anh quên phía gắn motor trục Y  ngắn lại 50mm vì nó kéo bằng dây curoa cái bát bắt motor nằm ở mặt sau trục Y .

----------


## iamnot.romeo

vậy làm dài sát mí như thế này đúng ko anh?

----------


## ngocbh2001

Bác Kiệt ở đâu? dt???

----------


## truongkiet

o936547811

----------


## hamaicnc@gmail.com

em chào các bac, ở biên hoà có bác nào có dư con step size 57 nào ko chia cho mình .

có gì cho số, em alo cho các bác, đang ngâm cứu Arduino, thiếu mổi con step, định làm trục a như ông này.

----------


## vanminh989

> em chào các bac, ở biên hoà có bác nào có dư con step size 57 nào ko chia cho mình .
> 
> có gì cho số, em alo cho các bác, đang ngâm cứu Arduino, thiếu mổi con step, định làm trục a như ông này.


bac inbox em  sdt.01689968293

----------


## ngocbh2001

Bác Hoàng địa chỉ ơ đâu?minh ỏ cù lao phố

----------

Hoangdesign

----------


## ngocbh2001

LH 0918718919 có 1 con step

----------

Hoangdesign

----------


## Sangtravel

Mình đang vọc vạch tìm hiểu cnc anh em lúc nào of cho tham gia với nhé. 01243332233

----------

Hoangdesign

----------


## Tèng

Biên hòa nhà mình các bác có ọp ẹp cho em xin một chân điếu đóm ạ

----------

Hoangdesign

----------


## Hoangphuc9425

Biên hòa có ai gia công cnc không ạ.e cần gia công 1 bộ.phuc9425@mail.com ib mail or fb e gửi bản vẽ ạ.
Vật liệu thép và nhôm

----------

Hoangdesign

----------

